# Hello, I am now into the mousie world!



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello all!

After viewing this forum and the members great help and advice I have finally decided to join!
I am from Rochester Hills, MI and currently run a rat rescue. I used to breed as well but most of my ladies are retired.

How I got into mice: I recently was an emergency mousie mom when my dad accidentally destroyed a mouse nest outside. The mother only returned for one of the babies so I was left to care for the other 2. I have a lot of experience with rats but mice are new to me! I called my vet and made an appointment. I took them in today and he said they look very healthy and he told me to find a nursing mouse to foster her. After spending 12 hours (literally) emailing feeder breeders in my state, I finally found one and picked her and her young family up at 1am! She immediately adopted my two 5 day old wild mice. She is an amazing mother and she has made me a mouse lover!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

An amazing story! Welcome! I hope your little bubs grow up fine!
Be prepared, they may grow up and be naughty, since they're wild.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! Can't wait to hear more tales of what your newly adopted mousie family get up to (and don't forget piccies!!)


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely be taking pictures of their growth and when I let them go :] I'm sure they will be little stinkers!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, kudos to you for taking on such an endevour! I've done the same before only it was wild rabbits, 4 little cottontails to be exact. I released them back into the wild (which is my 80 acres farm) when they were about 4 weeks old...broke my heart.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and :welcome1


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I posted pictures in the 'current litters' section


----------

